# Calcium/phosphorus in TOTW



## Belles Mom (Jun 24, 2011)

Does anyone know the Calcium/phosphorus in the TOTW puppy formulas?

I can not seem to find it anywhere on their website. I emailed them, but have not heard back.

TIA


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't know but I have noticed others too that don't list Calcium and Phosphor levels for their grain free formulas but do on the next page for their traditional food. Shouldn't be any reason for this, don't like it! Is it because the typical NA levels is sky high? Do TOTW list Ash content?


----------



## kennyk (Sep 17, 2011)

not sure about TOTW but their Nature's Domain salmon & sweet poo has 1.2% calcium and .8% phosphorus


----------



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

I had emailed them a couple of years ago. I can't find the exact numbers, but I do remember that the Wetlands formula was the only one with a reasonable Cal/Phos ratio for my pup. The others formulas were WAY too high.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

If they dont email back, you could always call their toll free number. Thats what I do when a company doesnt get back to me within a week.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

If a company doesn't bother getting back to me, I move on to a different company.


----------



## Belles Mom (Jun 24, 2011)

I just got the info back from TOTW, about their puppy formulas. I just found it odd that of all the formulas they did not list the Ca/Phos levels:


Dear Karen,

Thank you for your inquiry. I have just added this information to our FAQ page on our site. The High Prairie Puppy has 1.4% calcium and 1.0% phosphorus while the Pacific stream Puppy has 1.3% calcium and 1.0% phosphorus, all on an as-fed basis.

Sincerely,

Dr. Brookshire</pre>


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

Are these levels appropriate for a large or giant breed puppy? 



Belles Mom said:


> I just got the info back from TOTW, about their puppy formulas. I just found it odd that of all the formulas they did not list the Ca/Phos levels:
> 
> 
> Dear Karen,
> ...


----------



## Belles Mom (Jun 24, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Are these levels appropriate for a large or giant breed puppy?


I think they are o.k. 1.4 is a tad high, ideally a little closer to 1.0 would be better, but acceptable to me and my Labbies


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

They have puppy formulas now too...


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> They have puppy formulas now too...


I think the ratios listed above were for the new puppy formulas. According to the TOTW website, they recommend their puppy formulas for LB puppies over their ALS formulas. So, I was curious. We have our girl on 1/2 TOTW Sierra Mountain and 1/2 Acana Pacifica or Prairie right now...but I'd change to the puppy TOTW if it were a better option. So far her growth plates are perfect...she is 45 lbs and 4 months old.


----------

